# Change of Marital Status



## kuldeep.singh (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi All

I am new to this forum and looking to clear some serious confusion. I got my PR for Australia last year and after I received my PR, I got married. My agent initially told me that I could add my wife as a dependent and later backed out stating that the process has changed and sponsor visa is the only option. I wrote to Department of Immigration and Border Protection about my change in status and asked whether I need to complete any formalities before entering Australia. 

The answer I received was that I have been granted the PR and I am free to enter Australia when I choose. However my wife will have to apply for her own visa in order to migrate to Australia..

I would like to know the following.

Do I need need to fill any kind of form for change of status and submit it to the authority?
Is there a time period within which I need to notify the authority of the change in status?
Is there a time frame within which I need to start my wife's visa processing?
Can I enter Australia anytime since I have notified them on email of my change in status or do I need to wait for change in status to be updated on their system's?

Thanks in Advance

Regards
Kuldeep


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You can't add your wife now as you have already got your visa grant.

Your wife can apply Partner Visa 309/100, processing time is 12 months, fee is about $3000 (I am not sure).

You as Sponsor has to meet the Usual Resident requirement which means you live & work in Australia. As you haven't moved yet so she should wait till you move to Australia. Your marital status has got nothing to do with your visa status now so you can enter Australia anytime you like.

This is the Partner Visa checklist: http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/checklist_partner_309_24.09.12.pdf

For more info: Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Partner Migration Booklet: http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf

Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

To answer your questions:

1: No
2: No
3: when you met Usual Resident requirement she can apply
4: Yes, you can enter anytime

Girl Aussie



kuldeep.singh said:


> Do I need need to fill any kind of form for change of status and submit it to the authority?
> Is there a time period within which I need to notify the authority of the change in status?
> Is there a time frame within which I need to start my wife's visa processing?
> Can I enter Australia anytime since I have notified them on email of my change in status or do I need to wait for change in status to be updated on their system's?
> ...


----------

